# Devin Harris; is he the future PG?



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Devin Harris was a high draft pick yet he's failed to impress his coaches. Nelson was high on the kid now he's not so hot on him. 
My view: Devin Harris just isn't that smart a player and the scorer I thought he was is not there either. He'll be a nice backup player in the NBA for 10 years. Just not worth a top 5 pick. He'll get better and might become a fairly good defender but that's it.

Just my 5 cents. Tell me what you see. I'm sure glad you let Nash become a Suns player although Suns overpaid in the long term.

Peace, Mike


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

mmmdk said:


> Devin Harris was a high draft pick yet he's failed to impress his coaches. Nelson was high on the kid now he's not so hot on him.
> My view: Devin Harris just isn't that smart a player and the scorer I thought he was is not there either. He'll be a nice backup player in the NBA for 10 years. Just not worth a top 5 pick. He'll get better and might become a fairly good defender but that's it.


Nelson has a short leash, and he's not going to tolerate rookie mistakes when we're contending for a title. That said, he hasn't been playing all that bad when he's had the chances, but Nelson's preferences are apparently to play the veterans. I think he's showed flashes of being a more than capable starting point guard, thought personally I'd rather have had Shaun Livingston (of course he was picked before though.). So I guess we just disagree. Harris is going to be fine, a major reason for that is Nelson won't be around that much longer.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

It's hard to have a rookie play starter's minutes on a team with the expectations of the Dallas Mavericks. Just because he doesn't play starter's minutes, or even get off the bench for that matter, doesn't mean hes a bust. He just isn't ready to be the PG that gives Dallas a chance at a W night in and night out yet. He is only 22 years old, and he has shown signs of almost being ready, it will come with time...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> Devin Harris was a high draft pick yet he's failed to impress his coaches. Nelson was high on the kid now he's not so hot on him.
> My view: Devin Harris just isn't that smart a player and the scorer I thought he was is not there either. He'll be a nice backup player in the NBA for 10 years. Just not worth a top 5 pick. He'll get better and might become a fairly good defender but that's it.


As DHarris34Phan said, he's a rookie on the *Dallas Mavericks*. Nelson rarely plays his rookies, and Devin got a chance to start. I mean that says a lot. But lately, Don has really shattered Devin confidence, yanking him at every small mistake he's made. Darrel Armstrong has made these mistakes, but Don just leaves him in there. A backup player in the NBA? Put Devin on a sub-.500 team and he'd be easily contributing. And, depending on the place he'd be starting and *producing*. Everyone would be saying what a steal he has. He's an extremely quick defender who has got all the right tools to become a great PG in this league



> Just my 5 cents. Tell me what you see. I'm sure glad you let Nash become a Suns player although Suns overpaid in the long term.


Speaking of Nash, he did get a triple double against us....Wait, the third category was turnovers thanks to Devins amazing D on him


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Nellie in the worst coach when it comes to rookies. He plays mind games and doesn't let them play through their mistakes. Instead he yanks them from the game and keeps them wondering. If Nellie wasn't the coach you would see what a stud Devin is.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Great input ! I knew Nellie had it with the rookie - so what's in the future for Devin ? How long will Nellie hold Devin back ? And who will be next headcoach of the Mavs ?

Peace, Mike


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> Great input ! I knew Nellie had it with the rookie - so what's in the future for Devin ? How long will Nellie hold Devin back ? And who will be next headcoach of the Mavs ?
> 
> Peace, Mike


Nellie always had it in with rookies.

Jason Terry is entering his last season of his contract, I can imagine Devin will be starting half way through next season or the beginning of the next season. 

The next headcoach of the Mavericks is Avery Johnson


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

It is unlikely that he will be the Mavs PG of the future as history has told us he will likely be traded and now with Nellie not playing him at all now he will be lucky to play much more this season.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think he will be our PG of the future. He can be a really good player. With the right coaching I think he will be good. Avery must be teaching him a little bit about being a PG.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> It is unlikely that he will be the Mavs PG of the future as history has told us he will likely be traded and now with Nellie not playing him at all now he will be lucky to play much more this season.


Nellie wont even be around that long for him to be traded.


----------



## bigmo24 (Jan 6, 2005)

PG is the toughest position to come in and play as a rookie. Nowadays everyone is used to rookies producing but this isn't the case for point guards, especially on a playoff team. He'll be fine.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Nellie wont even be around that long for him to be traded.


Nellie will be the coach of the Mavs while ever he is alive I think, its juts his cause.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

To simply Answer the question, Yes.

Harris will get more burn as he gets more experience and will become a very good player.

But why aren't we talking about Pavel Podkolzin as being the G.O.A.T.?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> Nellie will be the coach of the Mavs while ever he is alive I think, its juts his cause.


yeah if that's his choice. I think he will leave in the next couple of years honestly.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mavs41 said:


> Nellie in the worst coach when it comes to rookies. He plays mind games and doesn't let them play through their mistakes. Instead he yanks them from the game and keeps them wondering. If Nellie wasn't the coach you would see what a stud Devin is.


NOthat distinction goes to Larry Brown


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Mavs41 said:


> Nellie in the worst coach when it comes to rookies. He plays mind games and doesn't let them play through their mistakes. Instead he yanks them from the game and keeps them wondering. If Nellie wasn't the coach you would see what a stud Devin is.


he sure did a terrible job with josh howard and marquis daniels last year when they were rookies, right?

harris should be fine. he's just a rookie and dallas doesn't need him to play a lot. they have a few other guys that can play the pg spot well, so harris is going to not be seeing a lot of minutes right now. that doesn't mean he's never going to be a good player.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino said:


> yeah if that's his choice. I think he will leave in the next couple of years honestly.



He will be here next year, and then he won't get another contract. Leaving AJ ready to take over the reigns


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> He will be here next year, and then he won't get another contract. Leaving AJ ready to take over the reigns


Well he has a long term contract with the Mavs organization. I after next year, he will become just the GM for a couple of years, then he will just have a consultant role. He will be with the Mavs for a while.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Well he's a good GM. But let's keep him from the coaching chair. :biggrin:


----------

